# Building a CO2 system



## buzz1167 (Sep 23, 2011)

Ok, so Ive got my 210Gal setup, Ive planted it with some grown plants and some seeds. A guy at Dallas North Aquarium said I almost "need" a CO2 system if I want the plants to really grow. The solution he provided was of course > 500$ before the bottle service. I don't plan on spending that much money on it, but I don't think he is full of crap that I should have a co2 setup. 
I looked around a bit and I think I can get a 20# bottle for around 100$, regulator with solenoid for 75$ or so, and I already have a piece of tube with some bioballs ready to use as the reactor, i got this idea from the aquarium guy. I plan to put the reactor either in the drop tube from one of the overflows, or inline with the pump. Id rather keep it out of the pump line so that I don't reduce my flow anymore than I already have.

Does anyone have experience with these setups and if so, what might you suggest for me? Any help would be appreciated.

My water properties are below.

GH 200ppm (11drops)
KH 80ppm (5drops)
PH (High) at 7.6 to 8 (light blue color on an API test)

I know means that there is almost no co2 in the water because a low KH with a High PH means low CO2, yes?

Thanks in advance.


----------

